# Woohoo!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

* I don't see Ashley (Phoenix Rising Farm) on this forum much anymore & I hope she isn't mad for me telling. I think I have some rights to tell though.. since I know... :ROFL:

I heard from Carlene at God's Love that Ashley got GCH with Summer Bird at the Vermont SVDGA show on the 22nd! I'm super happy about this since I do have a buck out of her. Congrats Ashley!!! Very deserving doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I heard that too! SOO happy for her!!  That doe is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! My dream goat!  I am so happy I have a grandson of her's and reserved a doeling out of her daughter Rock Candy... I have a line breeding in mind lol!

Natasha, it you ever sell your Birdy boy I want to know! LOL! I love that boy!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

You reserved a doeling out of Rock Candy? Now I'm jealous! She has a *perfect* udder! She just needs more maturity that next year will bring and she'll be finished. Right now she can only get 1st places in her classes it looks like.

I would love to get a doe out of Rock Candy someday.. as long as she is bred to the right buck. Some bucks will ruin what the doe is already bringing.

It doesn't look like he will be going anywhere for awhile. His daughter out of Calli this year is amazing. Feet,Legs, Topline and even rump are just so perfect on this little doe; now only an udder to match!

My prediction is that Summer Bird is going to get finished this weekend at Rhinebeck. I wish I could go to atleast watch, but Ethel finally kidded yesterday and I'm behind on so many things.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I see her get it and I also briefly talked to them at the show and got a card from them. She has some nice looking goats and did well at the show..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Natasha, yes I did  Birdy already had one on her that was carried over from this year, so I went after Candy 
Yes I agree  she is just a BEAUTIFUL doe! Just like her dam  

You should  
I'm sure Ashley will breed her up to the best of her ability 

Aww bummer! I was hoping his buck year he have you would send him my way!   I would love to see pics of her 

Wouldn't surprise me if she did! I hope she does! That would be so awesome for them!  I'm excited to hear results 

Frosty, 
Ashley and her mom are awesome and have awesome goats  we got Gidget's mom from her and Mazie (the little brown and white doe we have) came along home too  then we went back for our two bucklings and I'm going back for my Candy doe  it's turning into an annual trip down there lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like you were right Natasha!  Birdy Finished!  :stars:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

WOOHOO!! I was going to PM you and ask you because you seem to be pretty up to date on all of the show news.
Now my Birdy boy actually has a reason to strut his stuff around here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!  
Yah, I try to keep up on the shows I know about and can't get to lol! 

Yes he does! (Not that he didn't before lol!) and so does my Birdy grandson!  and her granddaughter that I will have next year! LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she text me that Birdy got Best in show as well (twice). 

Ive been friends with her from the beginning of her adventure in goats and its nice to see all her hard work paying off. 

I want Pop Rocks -- but I cant afford her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that's so awesome!!! :stars: so happy for her!  she has some really nice goats  and doesn't Rev only need one more win to finish? 

It's awesome that all her hard work is paying off! She must be on cloud 9! 

She is a pretty girl  I'm pretty much banned from goat shopping so she's out of the question for me lol!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I think Revelation has two legs. Cant wait to see On Cloud 9 freshen - she is out of Rider (out of the same lines as Revelation and others who have done so well).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I thought  she is such a beautiful goat  all her goats are lol!

I bet it will be nice! I love that boy! I was hoping for a Dorcas buck myself this year. Ended up kidding with a single doe  but, I just bought Cowboy Up from Logan (Sensation x Uproar) so I'm pretty excited about that! Especially seeing where my first reservation I had was on Sensation but she wasn't settling with her AI breedings so I switched to Dorcas, and ended up with an Order kid lol!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> she text me that Birdy got Best in show as well (twice).
> 
> Ive been friends with her from the beginning of her adventure in goats and its nice to see all her hard work paying off.
> 
> I want Pop Rocks -- but I cant afford her


I know I shouldn't even ask, but who is this Pop Rocks? Lol!

Best in show too!?!? Wow! I'm so happy for her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pop rocks is out of Kid rock and Dorcas I think.. She is on her sales page  lol! Pretty girl  just out of my price range for the year and I don't have the time to work with a doe in milk to keep production up.. 

It's so exciting!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here ya go! Link to Pop Rocks :

http://phoenixrisingfarm.m.webs.com...w_sig_permissions=none&fb_sig_network=fw#0203


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, I just looked at her. Quite a nice doe. It's too bad I'm not going that direction with my herd.

It looks like I'll be breeding my Birdy boy to a lot more girls this year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah, another reason I won't be buying her.. I am going more with the Rosasharn and Twincreeks lines.. So selling one of my boys, bought another lol! Next one to go is Cream Puff.. Keep a Dow kid out of her next spring and the year after and then let her go.. 

Awe! Don't tell me that!! I'm banned! My Candy doe is the last one I'm allowed to buy lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonderful news


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Mmm, I guess I'm going a similar direction with my herd. It hasn't been on purpose but somehow I ended up with a ton of goats containing Rosasharn lines. I really want to get a buck closely related to MCH GCH Twin Creeks WB Madam Butterfly 2*D 1*M so I can do a linebreeding with Appoline. It would be pretty loose though since Butterfly is her Great-Granddam. I'm also planning on doing an inbreeding with my Birdy boy & one of his daughters born this year which I'm super excited about. 

Lol! That's what we all say..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> Mmm, I guess I'm going a similar direction with my herd. It hasn't been on purpose but somehow I ended up with a ton of goats containing Rosasharn lines. I really want to get a buck closely related to MCH GCH Twin Creeks WB Madam Butterfly 2*D 1*M so I can do a linebreeding with Appoline. It would be pretty loose though since Butterfly is her Great-Granddam. I'm also planning on doing an inbreeding with my Birdy boy & one of his daughters born this year which I'm super excited about.
> 
> Lol! That's what we all say..


That's cool  I started with Goldenbrook who started with Rosasharn, then I added some more and TC through breedings... Then bought Mazie who has some TC, Puff has some Rosasharn.. Justice has both, candy's kid will have TC, Cowboy has Rosasharn... Lol! I really like their goats so I'm happy with that lol!

Not me! That's my parents talking! LOL! I would keep adding if I were allowed to! :laugh: wonder if they will let me do some trades with a few people.. onder: lol!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My new blue eyed doeling (avatar) is out of my Goldenbrook FF and my Rosasharn buck  

So happy with my herd


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ who do you have from Goldenbrook? 
What lines?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought sisters out of Shasta Daisy x Silver Dollar in may 2012. They are just over a year now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Melody and Harmony???


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes! How do you know them? We call them Sally and caramel . The new doeling is harmonys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have my ways :shades:  I'm a goat stalker :laugh: 

No, we got our first goats from them and Brenda was my 4-H larder so I was over there a lot the past few years lol!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

they are the sweetest girls. they will be our forever "pets"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure were pretty  I loved how they had such cool moonspots 

I'm sure they are so big now! They were pretty small last time I saw them lol!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll try to snap a few pics today


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I would love to see pictures also, I have Silver Dollar's brother.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> I would love to see pictures also, I have Silver Dollar's brother.


I made a thread in the photo section, didn't want to hijack this one anymore  Here's the link http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/my-girls-150166/#post1437505


----------

